
Ask HN: Googlers, is Google promoting specific protests? - mises
Project Veritas recently released documents which apparently show that &quot;Resist@Google&quot; is promoting protests for a particular political perspective, going so far as to suggest specific chants. [0]  This seems quiet egregious, and I&#x27;m not really sure if I believe this.  Can any googlers confirm or deny if such things have happened?<p>To be clear, I&#x27;m not trying to ask a loaded question or argue for one political tribe.  I&#x27;m trying to verify what I&#x27;ve been hearing and make sure I&#x27;m not getting fed fake news by going to the one place I know of which has lots of googlers.  I know veritas has an agenda, but no one else seems to be refuting it.  Thank you in advance.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.projectveritas.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2019&#x2F;06&#x2F;GoogleResist.pdf
======
mav3rick
More than 95% of the company doesn't have time for all this. And no, nothing
is being promoted.

~~~
mises
So is "resist@google" a thing? Do you believe the document is in any way true?

